# November Photo Contest theme is ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Thanksgiving - What is your dog most thankful for?*

November's theme was selected by I LOVE MY MIKKO - the second place winner for October.

CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)


Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.
The contest is for *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Friday, November 25th to enter your picture. Voting will run November 26th - December 2nd.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

View attachment 12706


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

...


----------



## FlashHole (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## themagicalone00 (Jun 1, 2011)

...


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

_*Removed oversized picture*_


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

_*Removed oversized pictures*_


----------



## jazz7648 (May 4, 2011)




----------



## JeepGirlSurf (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Picturee no longer available


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

...


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

_*Removed oversized picture*_


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

......


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Sister Mooo (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

...


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

...


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

*...*

...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## wenspics (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

*Removed oversized picture*


----------



## SammieGSD (Nov 29, 2011)

.....


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------

